# Snake house (Kompong Song, Cambodia)



## Anthony88 (Feb 19, 2008)

Some pics I took while on vacation in Cambodia. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Anthony88 (Feb 19, 2008)

Some more


----------



## scorps (Feb 19, 2008)

awsome


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 20, 2008)

great little place the snake house,i was there 6 months ago.did you chech out the croc on a leash?


----------



## boxhead (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the pics .


----------



## Nikki. (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you know what type of snake the first one in the second lot is ? 
hehe it looks like an albino stimmie :shock:


----------



## Dragontamer (Feb 20, 2008)

those are so cool. i love vine snakes.


----------



## Anthony88 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nikki_elmo10 said:


> Do you know what type of snake the first one in the second lot is ?
> hehe it looks like an albino stimmie :shock:



No idea mate, sorry


----------



## kellie (Feb 20, 2008)

Anthony88 said:


> Some more


"
can someone please tell me what the first snake here is?


----------



## kellie (Feb 20, 2008)

slimebo said:


> great little place the snake house,i was there 6 months ago.did you chech out the croc on a leash?


a croc on a leash? that is horrible. and bloody cruel!!!!!!


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 20, 2008)

kellie said:


> "
> can someone please tell me what the first snake here is?


 
Looks like an albino reticulated.


Nice pics mate!!


----------



## kellie (Feb 20, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Looks like an albino reticulated.
> 
> 
> Nice pics mate!!


no., i mean the first pic in the second lot. it's looks odd.. just curios as to what it was


----------



## kellie (Feb 20, 2008)

are they corn snakes? in the second lot?


----------



## kellie (Feb 20, 2008)

bump


----------

